#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Calculando Burst

## bjaraujo

Agora que entendi melhor o funcionamento do burst, tentei simplificar seu cálculo pra facilitar nossa vida.

Você tem Max Limit como velocidade normal, Burst Limit como velocidade acelerada, Burst Time como duração no Limit e Burst Threshold que é usado para calcular o momento de retono à velocidade normal.

O burst tem dois estados em sua duração: um é o da aceleração e outro a limitação. É comun alguém configurar o burst e notar que a velocidade normaliza antes de passado o burst time [1] isso ocorre porque o Threshold já foi alcançado. A fórmula a seguir permite calcular com alguma precisão os dois estados do burst.



 
Você quer ofecer um plano de 128k com turbo de 800k (a) durante 15 segudos (t) mas para evitar sobrecarga você quer limitar seu cliente nos próximos 45 segundos após a acelerada o que totaliza 60 segundos (c) de Burst Time. Aplicados esses dados à fórmula se obtem b = 200; esse teverá ser o Burst Threshold. Note que Max limit não é necessário no cálculo.

Recomendações:
Use Burst-Threshold menor que Burst-Limit[2] e arredonde "b" para cima quando obter uma fração no cálculo.

Testem e dêem um retorno.

1- https://under-linux.org/f107/burst-131815/#post435701
2- https://under-linux.org/f107/burst-131815/#post435827

Base para fórmula: https://under-linux.org/f226/quero-e...69/#post367788

Planilha excel: Google Docs

----------


## interhome

> Agora que entendi melhor o funcionamento do burst, tentei simplificar seu cálculo pra facilitar nossa vida.
> 
> Você tem Max Limit como velocidade normal, Burst Limit como velocidade acelerada, Burst Time como duração no Limit e Burst Threshold que é usado para calcular o momento de retono à velocidade normal.
> 
> O burst tem dois estados em sua duração: um é o da aceleração e outro a limitação. É comun alguém configurar o burst e notar que a velocidade normaliza antes de passado o burst time [1] isso ocorre porque o Threshold já foi alcançado. A fórmula a seguir permite calcular com alguma precisão os dois estados do burst.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Usando o seu raciocinio, qual seria a diferença?
A) Digamos que queira dar um turbo de 10 segundos e esperar 50 segundos para novo turbo.
b) Digamos que queira dar um turbo de 50 segundos e esperar 10 segundos para novo turbo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

nao consegui entender...
seguindo esse raciocinio, qual seria o Burst Threshold para:
Max-Limit: 256k
burst-limit: 456k
burst-time: 50s

Max-Limit: 512k
burst-limit: 960k
burst-time: 50s

----------


## ceusbar

??? a diferença aí seria o tempo, a carga/sobrecarga....
ou vc expressou mal a pergunta querendo entender outra coisa....??
reformula ela aí.. vlw

----------


## bjaraujo

A) são 50 segundo de conexão limitada e consumo reduzido do link.
B) são 50 segundos de, provável, sobrecarga no seu link.

----------


## bjaraujo

Por quantos segundo você quer que seu cliente navegue no burst-limit dentro do burst-time?




> nao consegui entender...
> seguindo esse raciocinio, qual seria o Burst Threshold para:
> Max-Limit: 256k
> burst-limit: 456k
> burst-time: 50s
> 
> Max-Limit: 512k
> burst-limit: 960k
> burst-time: 50s

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Agora que entendi melhor o funcionamento do burst, tentei simplificar seu cálculo pra facilitar nossa vida.
> 
> *Você tem Max Limit como velocidade normal, Burst Limit como velocidade acelerada, Burst Time como duração no Limit e Burst Threshold que é usado para calcular o momento de retono à velocidade normal.*
> 
> O burst tem dois estados em sua duração: um é o da aceleração e outro a limitação. É comun alguém configurar o burst e notar que a velocidade normaliza antes de passado o burst time [1] *isso ocorre porque o Threshold já foi alcançado.* A fórmula a seguir permite calcular com alguma precisão os dois estados do burst.
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...





> nao consegui entender...
> seguindo esse raciocinio, qual seria o Burst Threshold para:
> Max-Limit: 256k
> burst-limit: 456k
> burst-time: 50s
> 
> Max-Limit: 512k
> burst-limit: 960k
> burst-time: 50s





> Por quantos segundo você quer que seu cliente navegue no burst-limit dentro do burst-time?


acho que te passei todos os dados, nao?
vou traduzir: quero que um cliente com 256k, navegue durante 50s com 960k
para isso, qual o Burst Threshold que devo configurar?

o mesmo para o cliente com 512k

----------


## bjaraujo

No primeiro caso configure burst-time para 52s e burst threshold para 438k
No segundo caso 52s e 924k respectivamente.
Em cada caso cada um navegará destro de seu burst limit, ou seja, no primeiro 456k no segundo 960k.
Cálculo do segundo caso burst-threshold = (960*50)/52. Arredonde para cima.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> No primeiro caso configure burst-time para 52s e burst threshold para 438k
> No segundo caso 52s e 924k respectivamente.
> Em cada caso cada um navegará destro de seu burst limit, ou seja, no primeiro 456k no segundo 960k.
> Cálculo do segundo caso burst-threshold = (960*50)/52. Arredonde para cima.


Sei que 960k, e 50 foi um valor passado por min
mas, de onde vc tirou 52?

pois, passei uns valores, vc modificou os valores e me entregou um resultado.
ainda estou tentando intender a logica, mas dessa forma, fica meio dificil.. uehsues

----------


## bjaraujo

> Sei que 960k, e 50 foi um valor passado por min
> mas, de onde vc tirou 52?
> 
> pois, passei uns valores, vc modificou os valores e me entregou um resultado.
> ainda estou tentando intender a logica, mas dessa forma, fica meio dificil.. uehsues


Teste e me diga como ficou.

Observe o texto:



> O burst tem dois estados em sua duração: um é o da aceleração e outro a limitação. É comun alguém configurar o burst e notar que a velocidade normaliza antes de passado o burst time [1] isso ocorre porque o Threshold já foi alcançado. A fórmula a seguir permite calcular com alguma precisão os dois estados do burst.


Eis o que me passou:



> nao consegui entender...
> seguindo esse raciocinio, qual seria o Burst Threshold para:
> Max-Limit: 256k
> burst-limit: 456k
> burst-time: 50s
> 
> Max-Limit: 512k
> burst-limit: 960k
> burst-time: 50s


Esqueça por um instanta o que você sabe sobre burst-time e tente entender o terceiro parágrafo do texto.

O tempo que o cliente navega a burst-limit NÃO é determinado por burst-time; sim, pela combinação burst-time x burst-threshold. Se você quer que o cliente navegue a burst-limit por 50s o burst-time deve ser ao menos 1s maior que o tempo desejado para que haja espaço tando para o estado de aceleração quanto para o de limitação. Os parametros que te passei você terá um burst-time de 52s sendo 50s em aceleração e 2s em limitação. Não é possível - não é conclusivo - manter aceleração durate todo o burst-time.

----------


## bjaraujo

Dá uma olhada na planilha: Google Docs

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Você quer ofecer um plano de 128k com turbo de 800k (a) durante 15 segudos (t) mas para evitar sobrecarga você quer limitar seu cliente nos próximos 45 segundos após a acelerada o que totaliza 60 segundos (c) de Burst Time. Aplicados esses dados à fórmula se obtem b = 200; esse teverá ser o Burst Threshold. Note que Max limit não é necessário no cálculo.


esses 45 segundos, seria os segundos restantes para completar 1min (60s)?
ou podemos colocar qualquer outro valor?

no seu exemplo a formula ficaria assim:
sendo:
no mikrotik
Max-Limit: 128k
burst-limit: 800k
burst-time: 15s

15+45=60
45s= tempo de limitacao
15s= tempo de aceleracao
60= tempo total, burst time

Burst Threshold= (800*15)/60
Burst Threshold=200

Te enviei alguns dados, e vc me retornou seu Burst Threshold:
no mikrotik
Max-Limit: 256k
burst-limit: 456k
burst-time: 50s

a formula ficou assim:
Burst Threshold= (456*50)/52
Burst Threshold= 438k

Veja que no meu caso, usou um tempo para limitcao diferente (50+2=52 [50s de aceleracao, 2s de limitacao, totalizando 52s de burst time, tempo total])

Porem, se fosse seguir o raciocionio de 60 segundos no total(o tempo usado na sua formula de demonstracao), mo calculo dos dados que te enviei ficaria assim:
no mikrotik
Max-Limit: 256k
burst-limit: 456k
burst-time: 50s

50+10=60
10s= tempo de limitacao
50s= tempo de aceleracao
60= tempo total, burst time

ficando a formula assim:
Burst Threshold= (456*50)/60
Burst Threshold= 380k

Sera que consegui exemplificar o que nao estou intendendo?
Qual exatamente sera o burst time (tempo de aceleracao, tempo de limitacao, tempo total)!?

----------


## bjaraujo

P: esses 45 segundos, seria os segundos restantes para completar 1min (60s)?
R: não, é uma consequencia no exemplo.

P: ou podemos colocar qualquer outro valor?
R: sim




> no seu exemplo a formula ficaria assim:
> sendo:
> no mikrotik
> Max-Limit: 128k
> burst-limit: 800k
> burst-time: 15s
> 
> 15+45=60
> 45s= tempo de limitacao
> ...


Aqui você confundiu burst-time com tempo de aceleração. O burst-time é a soma de ambos, no exemplo 60s.




> Te enviei alguns dados, e vc me retornou seu Burst Threshold:
> no mikrotik
> Max-Limit: 256k
> burst-limit: 456k
> burst-time: 50s
> 
> a formula ficou assim:
> Burst Threshold= (456*50)/52
> Burst Threshold= 438k


Novamente burst-time é a soma nesse caso 52s.




> Veja que no meu caso, usou um tempo para limitcao diferente (50+2=52 [50s de aceleracao, 2s de limitacao, totalizando 52s de burst time, tempo total])


Correto. Adicionei 2 segundo de limitação para que seja possível uma aceleração de 50s mas poderia usa uma limitação de 70s sem problemas. Se usasse 50s de aceleração + 70s de limitação o burst-time seria 120s e o burst-threshould passaria a ser 103k




> Porem, se fosse seguir o raciocionio de 60 segundos no total(o tempo usado na sua formula de demonstracao), mo calculo dos dados que te enviei ficaria assim:
> no mikrotik
> Max-Limit: 256k
> burst-limit: 456k
> burst-time: 50s


Novamente burst-time é a soma; aqui 60s.




> 50+10=60
> 10s= tempo de limitacao
> 50s= tempo de aceleracao
> 60= tempo total, burst time
> 
> ficando a formula assim:
> Burst Threshold= (456*50)/60
> Burst Threshold= 380k


Correto.

P: Sera que consegui exemplificar o que nao estou intendendo?
R: Entendi que confunde burst-time com tempo de aceleração na aplicação da configuração.

P: Qual exatamente sera o burst time (tempo de aceleracao, tempo de limitacao, tempo total)!?
R: Será a seu gosto a soma de aceleração+limitação.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> P: esses 45 segundos, seria os segundos restantes para completar 1min (60s)?
> R: não, é uma consequencia no exemplo.
> 
> P: ou podemos colocar qualquer outro valor?
> R: sim
> 
> Aqui você confundiu burst-time com tempo de aceleração. O burst-time é a soma de ambos, no exemplo 60s.
> 
> Novamente burst-time é a soma nesse caso 52s.
> ...


Quando me referia ao Burst time, me referia ao valor que colocamos no mikrotik (independente de esse valor ser o tempo total ou nao; o campo no mikrotik referente a esse valor, se chama burst time).

No caso, te passei os dados que pretendia colocar no mikrotik (50s).
e sim, eu entendi o que vc quis dizer: burst time se refere aos dois valores (tempo de aceleracao+tempo de limitacao), porem, nos dois calculos vc usou tempo de limitacao diferentes (um com 2s e outro com 45s) e isso que eu tava querendo intender.

De qualquer forma, em todos os calculos
o Burst Threshold é maior que Max Limit



> Recomendações:
> Use Burst Threshold menor que Max Limit[2] e arredonde "b" para cima quando obter uma fração no cálculo.


Eu aqui, geralmente faco uso assim:
O cliente contratou 256k, mas, durante 50s darei a ele 512k
coloco em Burst Threshold o mesmo valor do Max-Limit ou um pouco menor, mas sempre uso valores divisiveis por 8.

Max-Limit: 256k
burst-limit: 512k
burst-time: 50s
Burst Threshold: 256k (ou... 248k... 240k... sempre divisiveis por 8).

e tem funcionado perfeitamente

----------


## bjaraujo

> Quando me referia ao Burst time, me referia ao valor que colocamos no mikrotik (independente de esse valor ser o tempo total ou nao; o campo no mikrotik referente a esse valor, se chama burst time).
> 
> No caso, te passei os dados que pretendia colocar no mikrotik (50s).
> e sim, eu entendi o que vc quis dizer: burst time se refere aos dois valores (tempo de aceleracao+tempo de limitacao), porem, nos dois calculos vc usou tempo de limitacao diferentes (um com 2s e outro com 45s) e isso que eu tava querendo intender.
> 
> De qualquer forma, em todos os calculos
> o Burst Threshold é maior que Max Limit
> 
> 
> ...


Perdão quem errou alí fui eu: burst-threshold deve ser menor que burst-limit. Se você usar esses valores que passou a aceleração só vai durar 25s.

----------


## thenet

> Perdão quem errou alí fui eu: burst-threshold deve ser menor que burst-limit. Se você usar esses valores que passou a aceleração só vai durar 25s.


tempo de aceleração no caso, seria o tempo que o cliente ficará navegando com 512k liberado?

----------


## bjaraujo

> tempo de aceleração no caso, seria o tempo que o cliente ficará navegando com 512k liberado?


Está correto.

----------


## travizpe

> Está correto.


amigo olhei a sua explicação , até agora não entendi quando penso estar entendendo, ao longo do topico volto a estaca zero! mas é muito boa iniciativa!! gostei muito!

aqui uso um gerenciador no meu mikrotik que é bem simples e faz isso pra mim, queria mesmo entender o funcionamento mesmo só valews

----------


## wgoulart

Bom eu não entendo nada sobre burst só o que tenho lido no under enatum tenho uma duvida mais basica,..
Onde configuro o burst? Pois o servidor que tenho não é filho meu ,só peguei pra criar , por isso naum sei bem como as coisas que estão la foram parar lá e por que. mas sei que no quee tree eu posso configurar o burst mas parece ser geral ,pra todos e no simple quee é individual mas não consigo botar burst como se tivesse disabilitada a opção. alguem me ajuda ! Émuito dificil entender tudo no MK enatão pra mim tudo parece dificil e inalcançavel. Obrigado!

----------


## ricnecro

*bjaraujo*, vlw pelo topico, o arquivo xls salva vidas hehe
abraçao

----------


## lacierdias

Acompanhando.

----------


## fernandohubner

Ola seguindo esse post consegui este valor

a - Max Busrt = 600k
t - Duração da aceleração = 15s
c - Busrt time = 45s
b - Burst Threshold = 150?
entao (600*15)/60=150 eh isso?

sabendo que o link real é 128k up e 256k down, mas como uso essa regra para o pppoe?

seria assim 128k/256k 300k/600k 75k/150k 60/60 8 ?

agradeço a ajuda desde ja.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Ola seguindo esse post consegui este valor
> 
> a - Max Busrt = 600k
> t - Duração da aceleração = 15s
> c - Busrt time = 45s
> b - Burst Threshold = 150?
> entao (600*15)/60=150 eh isso?
> 
> sabendo que o link real é 128k up e 256k down, mas como uso essa regra para o pppoe?
> ...


De acordo com seus dados o burst-time é de 45s sendo 15s de aceleração + 30s de restrição, logo:



```
128k/256k 300k/600k 100k/200k 45/45 8
```

 Para bust-time de 60s seu cálculo e os parâmetros pppoe estão corretos e a aceleração será de 15s porém restrição de 45s.

Note que burst-time na fórmula é tempo de aceleração + tempo de restrição.

----------


## antoniocesarluz

Pessoal, uma planilha para ajudar a calcular e entender melhor.

Calculo Burst Mikrotik

Qualquer dúvida não deixe de perguntar....

Abraço,

----------


## peritinaicos

Tem como usar isso no Hotspot?

----------


## interhome

Independente da forma de autenticação, o Burst poderá ser usado.

----------


## peritinaicos

mais como tenho mais de 2 planos aqui como adiciona um burst para cada plano do hotspot... tipo 1mb faz burst com 3mb e depois desce para seus 1mb novamente fixando pelo resto do download... obrigado

----------


## AndrioPJ

> mais como tenho mais de 2 planos aqui como adiciona um burst para cada plano do hotspot... tipo 1mb faz burst com 3mb e depois desce para seus 1mb novamente fixando pelo resto do download... obrigado


 infelizmente o burst nao funciona assim.

o cliente tera a velocidade com burst por um certo periodo, depois tera a velocidade normal... e apos um periodo, o processo inicia novamente.
vamos supor:
cliente tem a velocidade de 3 mb por 30segundos... depois a velocidade é reduzida para 1mb e ai fica durante 60 segundos... ao termino desse, o processo se inicia.
nesse caso, a configuracao ficaria:

Max limit: 1mb
Burst limit: 3mb
Burst Threshold: 1024k
Burst time: 90s

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom dia amigo, veja se este burst esta correto, uma coisa terei que colocar essa regra como primeira sempre neh.... ou seja criar um script para deixa-la como numero 1 no horario que eu quiser o burst??? obrigado

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom dia amigo, veja se este burst esta correto, uma coisa terei que colocar essa regra como primeira sempre neh.... ou seja criar um script para deixa-la como numero 1 no horario que eu quiser o burst??? obrigado


 o upload esta errado.

vou tentar explicar mais o maximo possivel como vc devera calcular o burst.


vamos aos calculos...
vamos supor q voce quer q o cliente tenha 8s de burst (velocidade maxima), mas quer que seja renovado a cada 2 min (120s).
o calculo ficaria:
_o cliente tem contratado *500k* e voce pretende oferecer para o cliente uma banda maxima de *1000k*.

logo, fica:
Max limit: *500k*
Burst limit: *1000k*
Burst Threshold: ?
Burst time:*120s*

otimo... o Max limit, burst limit e o burst time nos ja temos
vamos agora calcular o Burst threshold.

Burst Threshold= (Burst limit * tempo de burst) / Tempo para renovacao.
Burst Threshold= (*1000k* * *8s*) / *120s*
Burst Threshold= *66,6k*

Configuracao final:
Max limit: *500k*
Burst limit: *1000k*
Burst Threshold: *66,6k* (como 66,6 nao é multiplo de 8 e ainda é numero quebrado, eu subo o valor para o proximo multiplo de 8, que seria 72k...)
Burst time:*120s*_

*Outro Calculo* com as mesmas velocidades, mas como tempo de Burst e renovacao diferente.
vamos supor q o cliente tenha 8s de burst, mas seja renovado a cada 1 min (60s).
o calculo ficaria:
_o cliente tem contratado *500k *e pretendo oferecer para o cliente uma banda maxima de *1000k*.

logo, fica:
Max limit: *500k*
Burst limit: *1000k*
Burst Threshold: ?
Burst time:*60s*

otimo... o Max limit, burst limit e o burst time nos ja temos
vamos agora calcular o Burst threshold.

Burst Threshold= (Burst limit * tempo de burst) / Tempo para renovacao.
Burst Threshold= (*1000k* * *8s*) / *60s*
Burst Threshold= *133,33k*

Configuracao final:
Max limit: *500k*
Burst limit: *1000k*
Burst Threshold: *133,3k* (como 133,33 nao é multiplo de 8 e ainda é numero quebrado, eu subo o valor para o proximo multiplo de 8, que seria 136k...)
Burst time:*120s*_

----------


## peritinaicos

Certo amigo, seguinte mais como esse burst funcionaria para todos os clientes, pois isso eh adicionado na queue onde serve para todos??? eu quero saber como o mk gerencia para que cada cliente do hotspot tenha esse burst funcionando.

----------


## AndrioPJ

amigo
como funciona seu controle de banda?
como é que vc configura um plano normal de 1mb down?

o burst sao apenas campos extras na qual vc tera que configurar.
no restante, funciona igual a uma configuracao normal...
se vc configurar para 1 ip, ele ira controlar a banda para aquele ip
se configurar para uma faixa, entao ira controlar a banda para aquela faixa.

----------


## peritinaicos

aqui tenho autenticacao por hotspot e DHCP ativo ou seja o cliente nao recebe sempre o mesmo ip... tenho apenas 1 faixa de ip ativo no dhcp... no hotspot tenho os perfis de velocidade que sao de 1mb e 2mb 
tenho interesse em que os cliente de 1mb tenho o burst de 3mb e depois de uns 20seg caia para o contratado de 1mb...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> aqui tenho autenticacao por hotspot e DHCP ativo ou seja o cliente nao recebe sempre o mesmo ip... tenho apenas 1 faixa de ip ativo no dhcp... no hotspot tenho os perfis de velocidade que sao de 1mb e 2mb 
> tenho interesse em que os cliente de 1mb tenho o burst de 3mb e depois de uns 20seg caia para o contratado de 1mb...


 vc usa Hotspot.
Cada User possui um perfil (User profile).
Nesse perfile esta configurado a velocidade co cliente... que o Hotspot usa para criar a Queue (controle de banda) quando o cliente autentica.

Pergunto:
Voce sabe configurar um plano normal de 1mb no perfil (User profile)?

Bom, vamos la:
/ip hotspot user profile

o campo *rate limit rx/tx*
é configurado assim:
*[rx-rate/tx-rate] [rx-burst-rate/tx-burst-rate] [rx-burst-threshold/tx-burst-threshold] [rx-burst-time/tx-burst-time] [priority] [rx-rate-min/tx-rate-min]

*exemplo :Stick Out Tongue: ara plano de 1mb normal, vc configura ali assim:
*rate limit rx/tx: 256k/1M*

para plano com burst (de 904 a 1104k, tempo total de burst de 96s), vc configura assim:
*rate limit rx/tx: 208k/904k 256k/1104k 88k/368k 96/96 8 0k/0k*


Manual:IP/Hotspot/User - MikroTik Wiki
http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros...aa_hotspot.php

----------


## peritinaicos

isso que nao entendo, quando crio o perfil padrao do usuario tal como exemplo 1mb nao tenho como adicionar o burst automaticamente... ai teria que adicionar pelo terminal? como a regra a cima? rate limit rx/tx: 208k/904k 256k/1104k 88k/368k 96/96 8 0k/0k?????

----------


## AndrioPJ

o hotspot vai ler o que estiver configurado ali no perfil (User profile)
e vai criar a queue (controle de banda) conforme a configuracao do perfil
se tiver uma configuracao para plano normal, entao ele vai criar um controle de banda normal para o usuario.
se tiver uma configuracao com burst, entao o hotspot criara um queue com burst.

apenas substitua os campos pelos seus respectivos valores

----------


## peritinaicos

bom eu dei um export no user profile do meu hotspot e substitui a parte de rate pela que vc mandou ficou assim: seria o correto? add advertise=no idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m name=1MB \
open-status-page=always rate limit rx/tx: 208k/904k 256k/1104k 88k/368k 96/96 8 0k/0k shared-users=1 \
status-autorefresh=1m transparent-proxy=yes

----------


## GNTptc

<= Coveiro aqui hehehe.

Li e reli o tópico diversas vezes. Li outros tópicos a respeito também, mas estou com uma grande dificuldade pra entender o funcionamento do burst.

- Pelo o que entendi, o BURST seria meio que uma forma de identificar o tipo de tráfego (alto(downloads), baixo(paginas da web)) e liberar uma banda a mais caso ele esteja com um consumo "baixo". Isso seria verdadeiro? Só que nos meus testes, não deu tão certo.

Pois o meu objetivo é apenas o seguinte: Liberar um valor X a mais para o cliente, e só voltar para o valor normal da banda caso o uso desse valor X da banda seja constante (Um download por exemplo).
Qual seria a fórmula correta para isso levando em conta:

ML = 1MB/2MB
BL = 2MB/4MB

?

----------


## bjaraujo

O burst não identifica tráfego. Ele libera inicialmente a velocidade acelerada e reduz quando alcança o limiar. 
Terás efeito _semelhante_ ao que você procura pois um usuário navegando raramente alcançará o limiar (tem fazer as contas para esse efeito) mas sim quando em download; porém após o fim do burst o usuário terá outro momento acelerado.

Para o que você quer pesquise por connection-bytes e queues.

----------


## interhome

> <= Coveiro aqui hehehe.
> 
> Pois o meu objetivo é apenas o seguinte: Liberar um valor X a mais para o cliente, e só voltar para o valor normal da banda caso o uso desse valor X da banda seja constante (Um download por exemplo).
> Qual seria a fórmula correta para isso levando em conta:
> 
> ?


Quando falas "BANDA seja CONSTANTE" por trás do constante esta a análise do uso em um determinado "TEMPO". Essa é a chave de tudo. Então a primeira coisa que temos que pensar é no TEMPO que queremos a análise. Após teremos outra análise na sua frase "BANDA" é o valor que será usado com referencia do que considera muito uso. 
Conseguindo determinar TEMPO e BANDA passará a ter 2 variaveis chaves que é :


*BANDA = thresold:* velocidade que o cliente deve chegar antes de receber novo tempo de burst (upload/download)
*CONSTANTE = time:* tempo em que o burst ficará ativo

Passamos a ter que pensar o que queremos como velocidade que o cliente terá máxima e qual velocidade ele terá ao atingir aquela "BANDA" durante o seu "CONSTANTE".

*max:* a velocidade máxima que será setada ao cliente (upload/download)
*burst:* velocidade máxima que o cliente alcançará durante o tempo de burst (upload/download)

----------


## AndrioPJ

> O burst não identifica tráfego. Ele libera inicialmente a velocidade acelerada e reduz quando alcança o limiar. 
> Terás efeito _semelhante_ ao que você procura pois um usuário navegando raramente alcançará o limiar (tem fazer as contas para esse efeito) mas sim quando em download; porém após o fim do burst o usuário terá outro momento acelerado.
> 
> Para o que você quer pesquise por connection-bytes e queues.


Exatamente, o Burst não identifica qual o trafego (seja WEB, download, atualização ou mesmo assistindo um filme).

Basicamente, com o Burst você pode configurar uma velocidade maior para o cliente.
O cliente vai poder navegar até essa velocidade configurada.

Quando se navega por muito tempo com essa velocidade configurada, o cliente atinge o limite de corte.
Após atingir esse limite, a velocidade do cliente sofrerá uma redução e assim ficará até o Burst ser renovado.
Se olharmos o gráfico, a velocidade dele estará igual a uma montanha russa (la em cima, la embaixo, la em cima, la embaixo).

Para aqueles clientes que somente navegam, raramente fazem download ou assistem videos online... raramente esses atingiram o limite do Burst e terão sua velocidade diminuída.



----------
Agora, se vc quer controlar somente o Download... recomendo ler o tópico: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=163038

----------


## GNTptc

Acho que agora entendi melhor o funcionamento.
A explicações me foram muito úteis.
O funcionamento é simples, porém o que notei foi muito equívocos em algumas explicações de outros tópicos o que me deixou um pouco confuso. Notei que muitos usuários sofreram isso também.

No caso, o que mais me ajudou no entendimento foi a explicações dos colegas, complementando com a explicação desse vídeo:



Na data de criação do tópico creio que não havia nenhum vídeo ilustrando de forma tão nítida o funcionamento.
Para os usuários com o mesmo problema recomendo o vídeo.
E muito obrigado aos colegas que como sempre estão contribuindo para a evolução da internet e do conhecimento com muita paciência e dedicação.

----------


## matheusouza

Para não abrir outro tópico, vou reviver esse. kkkkk
Estou montando planos de 1 a 50mb, mas nao entendo nada de burst. Queria ajuda de vocês. Por exemplo, plano de 10mb vou colocar oque nesses campos de 

Vel de Download (k): 
Vel de Upload (k): 
Vel de Download Burst (k): 
Vel de Upload Burst (k): 
Vel de Download  Burst Threshold (k):
Vel de Upload  Burst Threshold (k):
Tempo Burst:

----------

